# Funny Nicknames for your Dog



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

Well I've only had my dog for a week but he has already amassed quite the collection of nicknames. I thought it would be fun to share the different things we end up calling our dogs. 

My dogs "real" name is Maximus. He gets called (in order of most commonly used to least common):

*Moose
*Max
*Turducken 
*Stinky
*Little Man
*Roo

And OK I have called him Butt Breath once or twice after he licks his hind quarters and tries to kiss me.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

both of mine have nicknames too! lol

buddy ends up being:

bud (obviously) 
bub
stinky
poop (lol)

gwen ends up being:

Gwenie
gwenith
gwendalou
gwendalynn


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy gets called Snoopster and Poopy.


----------



## Obstacle (Oct 3, 2007)

With an original name like Boskydell, nicknames are a needed. He mostly gets called, if not Boskydell, Bosky. That's about all really. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Poop seems like a common theme here


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

My dog's real name was Abicus, and we called her Abby for short, but we also called her Abbs, Abbs Dabs, and Turkey


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Percy is:

Perc (pronounced like purse)
Percival
Percy bear
Pooh bear
Booh bear

(Strangely enough, the last two are also what I sometimes call bf. )

When my dad's dog Lady came to stay, I called her Lady Bug. BF cracked the code.....bear is my suffix for boys, bug is my suffix for girls. Go figure.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

My dogs name is Kit Kat so naturally we call her Kitty


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Nicknames........hummmm.......lets see, we have all kinds of nicknames for our Lula. Most often we call her Lu, Little Lu, Ms. Lu or Little Ms. Lula. Sometimes we come up with others like Itty Bitty Lu, small feet, or others that only stick around for a day or two. She's not even that small (45lbs) but the "little" or "bitty" names seem to always be the theme here. LOL!

Oh, And I almost forgot my husband calls her Lu Bear quite often.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I call my dogs 

Putz, Dink, and Dope when they do goofy things...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sugarbuns
Buns
shweedles
pupper
lovey
Boob
Dufass
Bum
all of them are said lovingly.


----------



## Gauge23 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gauge is called: 

1. Gooby
2. Goobster
3. Poo Poo head
4. Big man
5. Champ
6. Silly boy
7. The Goob


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Sheetza is sometimes called:
Chamaca 
Salchicha 
Chapara
(all spanish)


Juniors nicknames are:
Puppy(most used)
Furball
Pooch
Pelon (even though he isn't bald)
Peludo (which he is)


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Inga said:


> Sugarbuns
> Buns
> shweedles
> pupper
> ...


LMAO @ boob

For some reason I call Ella, "Poops" most of the time...don't ask why. Maybe because she leaves me poops all too often. We also call her "Ellman" and "The Big E" Sometimes she is "Ella Magoo".


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

(RIP)Maxi's nick name was Tiny, Boogers or Boogers Tiny

Vipette's is Baby Love

Santana is Baby Girl or Monkey Butt

Nediva is Lil Seal, Daddy's Girl, Daddy's Nediva or Diva. 

Samara is Crazy Suzy


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Kuma- Kum, Kumkum, Kumadias.
Chilli- Billy, Chill, Chillpo the pilpo.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

These are all HILARIOUS. It makes me feel much better about calling Max Butt Breath (and OK, sometimes Testicle Breath). Although I don't generally call him those around other people. Then he's TB


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Star is called: Poochabella (Ittalian) Poochie, Starry, starry boy , skippy


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, Zoe's name is pretty fun to play with, so..
Zo, zo-bell, Zo-belly girl, Zoe zamboni/baloney, zo-za-bell, hunny bunny, little one, silly goose, and when we feel like being witty, "the b!tch"


----------



## honeebee (Aug 11, 2007)

my girl is named honeybee:
stinky
stinky pete 
monkey butt 
hunner
baby girl

my boy is maximillion:
max
maxie
stinker
bouncey/boink boink(he bounces up and down. so funny)


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

mine are:

Tipper...Tipper Dipper, Tip Dip, Wus Dog (he's afraid of everything) and Ol' Man

Lacey....Lacey Dacey, Lacey J, BratDog, Padfoot(for the way she walks) and Ol' Girl

Tir...Lil' Miss Attitude (and if you knew her you'd know why), Snot(Puppy), Divot Dog and MudPuppy

Saoirse.....just simply "Twerp"

Heather is Heather Feather or Ditz Dog


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting names you got there for your dogs!
My dog's name is Raven I usually just call her that but when I talk about her, I usually say "My Black Shadow' because she follows me everywhere.


----------



## ar3151 (Oct 12, 2007)

Melody - Melody Welody - princess! (yes i know real original)
Molly - Molly Wolly
Ceaser - Ceaser Salad
Mickey - Mickey Mouse (he is the smallest but has the biggest personality)


----------



## Cooper's Mama (Sep 23, 2007)

Cooper has quite a few nicknames!

Coop
Coopen
Bud
Bubby
Bubba
Cooper dooper
Doop Wa Dee - that came from my Dad!
Mama's Buddy
Brat
Cooperstown
Cooperten


----------



## Obstacle (Oct 3, 2007)

Obstacle said:


> With an original name like Boskydell, nicknames are a needed. He mostly gets called, if not Boskydell, Bosky. That's about all really. Nothing too exciting.


While thinking about it last night...Boskydell does have more than one nickname. All be it, nothing my boyfriend and I call him, we primarily stick to Boskydell. Unless he is in trouble, then it's Boskydell Road! 

My grandma: Bos
Boyfriends grandma: Boxy
My dad: Dude
Boyfriends dad: Bubba


----------



## melvs (Aug 21, 2007)

My dog's name is Lilly Mae.

Nicknames:
Stinker
Lillikens
sweetie pie
Silly Lilly
Lilly Girl
Munchkin
Pumkin head


----------



## battlemonkey (Oct 14, 2007)

Jesse's got a few: poopoo (not sure why, just sorta came out one day and stuck ), jesse-pooh, stinky face, baby girl, and a few others that I'm sure we all call our dogs when we're doing the cooing thing with them why'll playing... LOL...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Dozer....Dozerdooooooo, doze, dozerdazzlematazzle, bubba, loggerbutt, bigggoooopuppy, googoobutt, the list goes on.

Puddles.....princessP, puddleduddle, poohead, punanny, puzzleduzzle,babygirl,


lilly...lillyloo, sillylilly, lillyflower, lillykitty, butthead.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee is:
Bud
dirty dog
doofus
bozo
stinky
farty
scaredy cat
but most often "good boy"


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Toby- Toabster, Rufflebutt, Sir Tobias Rufflebutt, Big Old Square Butt dog, Your Majesty

Cameron- The Poop, the court jester, Little Square Butt dog, Doofus

The cats:
Houston- boycat, Pest
Riley- The Puff, girlcat

It seems a lot of the nicknames have to do with butts and poop. lol


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Benji: AKA Bonzo & Bungie - like the cord because he bounces up and down when excited.


----------



## Galroth (Oct 8, 2007)

My dog's name is Bruno, but my dad calls him "Bruno Beefcake". I'm not sure why...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Carters are - CarCar, Velcro, Shadow (since we can't leave a room w/out him), and Dumb-butt (mostly when he does something totaly stupid that he knows now to do but does it anyways)


----------



## Ixala (Aug 24, 2007)

Rowdy said:


> ... Big Old Square Butt dog
> 
> ... Little Square Butt dog


LOL! Those are the longest nicknames! Hehe!


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought our dogs were the only ones with a million names!!!! 

Daisy duke is aka -
Dozer
Fat A**
Fat Dog
Meatball
Mulldozer
SheDaisy

Rosco is aka - 
Riscoll
Rickell
Rickshaw
Rascal
Stupid
Dumb A** 
Riscol Roscol


----------



## rubyjewel (Nov 15, 2007)

We have Newfies Paris and Romeo

there nic names are Pear Bear and Ro

Then we have party poms Annie and Domino and a Dach Toby

For Annie we call her Anna Bear or Annie Baby
For Domino we some times call him, Dominating Domino, Old Man, Spazz, Mr and Jerk when he is not being nice!
Toby's nic names are... Tobester, Terminator, Zipper, Rocket, Little Man and Uncle Toby (lol, when our baby pom wants to play with him)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

My dog's name is Kuma, which means bear, and so far, he has the following nicknames:

KumaBear
Monster
Little Monster
Monkey

That's it so far, I'm sure he'll earn some more with time, lol


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, some of these names are hilarious


Kim's aliases (most common ones)
-Kimbutt -- by far the most common
-Kimi the Poo
-Kimi the Wonderdog (usually comes complete with made-up song)
-Pumpkin
-Cupcakebutt
-Lady Lickums
-LapDog! (always said with the ! )
-Schnookums

Lots of others come and go... I think she gets a new one about every day. Last night I called her PiggyPiggyPooButt, and I don't remember why (she wasn't eating and does not have poo on her butt)


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Farley's are
FarFar
Far
farlybabe

Bela's
Bels
BelBel
babygirl
beladear


Sugar's
Suga
SugSug
Sugerbaby
sweetie


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Smokey's nicknames are as follows:
"The Thing" - from the movie Backdraft...one of the guy quotes "Stop doing that or we'll feed you to The Thing" and my friend said I could do that with my kids 
Smoke
Doof - (That's half of it, when I call the boys I say "Come on Doof and Us")

Sparkys nicknames:
Fat A$$
Tubby-wubby (thank my 4 yr old)
Shorty


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Priss is actually Prissi, but I drop the "i" most of the time. I also call her Prissi-poodle, Poodle and Poodle mutt. She is, however, a terrier mix and not a poodle at all. I'm not quite sure how I started the poodle thing with her. She's also Brat, Muttly and Nerd at times. 

Pedro is mostly still Pedro though I do call him Pee-pot and Poopy-pants at times. My sis calls him Pay-pay and my 19 month old cousin calls him "woof!" She calls all dogs that even though when we ask "Where's Pedro?" or "Where's Keisha (her aunt's dog)?" or "Where's Bear (her aunt's other dog)?" she can point them all out. Silly kid.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

*Dawn' names:*
Dawny Dawn
Little Dawn
Dawnster
Miss Dawn

*Dusk's names:*

Little Man
Buddy
Doofus
Mr. Dusk
And my sister's new favorite name for him is Dusty Rusty


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread is a good one but if I repeated Kramer's nicknamed I would be banned!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My dogs have tons of nicknames....

For Eddie:
Edward
Eddie's (plural)
Eduardo 
Ed or Mr. Ed
Sweetie Faces
Doofus or Doof
Brat
Van Halen (my mom calls him this because he's named after Eddie Van Halen)

Uallis's name is pronounced "Wallace" so:
Wal (like "Wall" and one of the most used nicknames)
Wally (not very often and usually by my mother)
Walrus (my bf calls him this)
Lug
Baby
Sissy Boy (he's afraid of his own shadow...literally)
Tub-a-lard

My Cats:

Max:
Maxie
Maxine

Gus:
Gussy
Monkey
Pete or Petey (not really a nickname, my bf and I couldn't agree on his name 
so he insists on calling him "Pete")
Gustav

Fred:
Frederick
Freddie


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Sugar: Madame Drool


Rat: Monsieur Rattweiler
Dr. Rat

Mama: Muttley

Elijha: Mowgli


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Jen D said:


> This thread is a good one but if I repeated Kramer's nicknamed I would be banned!


LOL....Well now I really want to know!

These are some pretty good nicknames, guys. Lately I've been calling Max his "full" name, Maximus. Sometimes I even throw in a middle and last name if he's doing something naughty. It's like a parent to a kid. He'll try to bark at another dog and I get a stern voice and say "Maximus Joel *******".


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Chazz doesn't have too many nicknames - he's much to dignified for that nonsense  

Buck is another story though. He has quite a few nicknames. 

The one most often used is PeePee Feet. 

That's because when he pees, he pees all over his feet. Every time!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

My daughter's dog which is visiting, regular name is Maya, but I end up calling her My Mi all the time.
My dogs are Sophie>> Sophie May, Fluffy(after a bath)
Sunny>> BoBo??, Nosey,Knothead,My Girlfriend
David


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Shaina, my dog has all kinds of songs about him, too! We sing about everything in this house...

Alvin usually gets called by his full name, but sometimes he also gets Big Al, Captain Alvin the Shaaarrrgh Pei, Mr. Barky Von Schnauzer (thanks to the Petsmart commercial), Alvin the One-Eyed Wonder Dog, snarff-hound ("snarff" is the noise he makes when he's sniffing enthusiastically), and Mr. Dog (from an Eddie Izzard routine).


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Renoman said:


> The one most often used is PeePee Feet.
> 
> That's because when he pees, he pees all over his feet. Every time!


OMG I thought my dog was the only dog that did that! It drives me nuts. One day he peed on his foot for 5 solid second and I actually watched his fur turn yellow. Sometimes I don't know why I bother to clean my house now that I have him. It's so gross.

Hey Fille, how do you know it's Mr. Barky Von Schnauzer? I love that commercial and I used to say that to my parents dog (a schnauzer) all the time. I only I thought it was "Mr. Barky Butt Schnauzer". LOL!


----------



## jhawk (Feb 15, 2007)

Chili: chili dog. chilita, big red

Coco: coco bean. bean, handsome

Madame: wrinkles, big girl, meat head

Cheyenne: pumpkin, fur ball, old fart

Nora: lead bottom, happy feet, stink butt (she is a gassy girl)

Willow: muffin, slick, baby big ears, road runner


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Theodore:
Theo
Doewsh
Dorable
Theadorable
Little one
Big boy


----------



## SpudFan (Oct 8, 2007)

Munchkin
Satans little helper


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Max - Maxi-Poo (wierd I know )

Mea- MeMe (not so wierd )


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Well Lady gets called 

Little Lady
Little Miss Lady
Lady Snuggle (this is what my 5 y/o calls her)
Lady Bubble (this is what the 2.5 year old calls her, she is trying to copy her sister but is confussed)

And every so often someone will call her Ladybird (although as a pommy she in no way resembles a bloodhound but Ladybird rolls of the tongue nicely)


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't think I can put them in here. This is a family forum.


----------



## Alamak (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, this one is too fun to resist! First, a brief visual aid to accompany the names:









So one can appreciate the fact that he's a 145lb NAID, let the names begin!

Willoway - registered name
Will
Will-Dog
Willdo (He loved "Hide and Seek" as a puppy) "Where's Willdo?"
Meat Head
Ogre (Face)
Gallute
Old Man
Kiddo
"Worst Wolf Ever" (for those times he totally debunks the "Big Bad Wolf" theory")
Big Ugly
Mongrel
Killer

Oh my, the list goes on and on. Some I will refrain from posting, for matters of taste. One is safe in assuming these are the "terms of endearment" saved only for when he's been ULTRA obedient and mindful.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Max'sHuman, I dunno, that's just what I heard him say! I did Google it today, though, and I believe Barky Von Schnauzer is correct. It makes sense...isn't "Von" used in German like "Van" in Dutch or "Mac" in Scotland? I think technically the dog's name would translate into something like "Mr. Barky of Schnauzer.


----------



## Johnandkel (Sep 28, 2013)

Our dogs names are 

Moxie, a.k.a. Stinker Butt
Isabella, a.k.a. Sassy Pants
Thor, a.k.a. Knuckle Head
Filbert, a.k.a. Nut Bar
And we lost one of our babies over the summer...Ferdinand, a.k.a. Mr. Man.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

My nickname list is exhaustive, but here are the one's I used today:

Beaumont:
Giggles
Monty
Monster
Boogie Man
Labradork

Scraps:
Scrappycakes
Little Man
Squirt


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Caeda has more nicknames, but usually its "pooch-able", or "pooch-ess" (as in girl pooch/princess), wigglybutt or "wheezy-dog" (she does a pretty epic contented- wheeze when she lays down and settles in) and there's a long list of odd ones that come up, but I can't remember them all lol. 
Dexter usually just gets Dex, pooch or spazzy dog (or "humper" on occasion). 
They both get fuzz butt, dirty dawg and "puppies!!!!!"
Collectively they are "Pooches" (if I say "Pooches come" they both come). 
My DH tends to (affectionately) call both dogs "F--- wiggle" (I have no idea why....and pardon the language). 
We've also got the cats Purrr bag (Hemi) and Grrrr bag (Ollie).


----------



## TKretz (Aug 20, 2013)

Our mini schnauzer is Archie, but he often gets called:

Arch, monkey, little man, little wet beard (after drinking water), Archibald (his full name is Archibald Etsel, but that's just because I'm a dork and insist he have a 'full name'), punkin...it could go on. 

My favorite is what we call him when his gas is particularly bad...Fartchie. Or Fartch  Bahaha!


----------

